# Northeast Ice storm



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

these pics were taken 3 days after the initial storm (once i had electricity) I was luckier than many some people wont have there electricity back for up to two weeks.
The shear weight of the Ice was incredible
















and forget about the roads


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Anybody experience or remember the Great Ice Storm of '98? Northern NY, VT, and southern Quebec. 3 days of icing, not 7 hours. 2" of ice on everything. Every powerline and major transmission tower was smashed. Every tree was stripped of branches...except apples which can stand a load. Litterally down to the trunks. Many dairy farmers lost their herds. The power was out for more then a week...we were lucky, and our power remained on. You can still see the damage in the forest, 10 years later. Incredible experience. Like guns going off, eh Jeff?


----------



## Dundrave (Jun 1, 2008)

*Ice Storm*

Nice Pictures! That is exactly what it looks like at my house in Southern VT. Lucky I have power, though 1/2 mile down the road hasn't had power since Thursday night.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

We're way over due a storm like that. We usually see more ice than snow down here. One of the prettiest sights I guess I have ever seen before. But that stuff can be wickedly dangerous and so dang destructive!

Great pics jeff, hope your family and friends are all safe and warm!


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like something we had 2 years ago.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Jeff, I can't believe those birches didn't snap! It's pretty in the sun, but wow! The weight. Hopefully you kept warm and kept the pipes thawed. We had an ice storm here 2 years ago, and I missed work because I could not chip through into my car. I had "ice armor" on the entire car except the warm hood for 2 weeks.


----------



## Musashi (Dec 5, 2008)

It's easy to appreciate the beauty of those pictures when I have zero percent chance of having to put up with the downside. But boy, it just looks gorgeous!


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

I feel your pain! We had a storm like that 2 years ago. 9 days without power and you had to stand in line to get fuel for you stove, if the supply did not run out before you got there. And last year, we had another that left us without power for 3 days. Justifies the cost for a generator. I remember the first time that it happend, it was like you were on another planet and the sound of the trees snapping was something that I will never forget! Good luck in the clean up and watch out for all of the limbs that will be left in the trees that could land on you!!!!
Marc


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

I was lucky my power was only out for about 36 hours. My father lives only about a mile up the road and he wont have power til sat (maybe?). the weird part was you could go about two miles the other way (down hill) and they only got rain. So my wife and children went to her mothers house and I remained at the house to try and keep the pipes from freezing (it was in the teens that weekend).



As was said when I got my power back and could stand back and look around there in much more beautiful than nature showing off her power.

Trying to move the brush was a real pain dragging a tree branch around with about ten gallons of water is a drag.

Hobie The birches are the most dangerous because instead of just snaping and falling to the ground they wait til you try to saw them out of your way and they snap around here we call it a butchers chair. People have literally lost there heads dealing with them.

Sorry Mr. Palmer but in '98 I was only 19 and prob had other things on my mind  (not that I've ever been accused of using my head)



All this and monday was in the 50's and the bees were flying kinda makes you laugh.





-Jeff


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

*No school until Jan 09*

Some of the harder hit communities have closed the schools until January 2009.

Years back, I remember having a week long arguement (AKA discussion) with my wife about buying a generator and a manual 10 circuit transfer switch. SHe said it wasn't worth the money and that the lights don't stay out for long. I worked a bunch of overtime and saved up for it.

We lost power last Thursday night and it came back yesterday. 
She asked me if it was possibile to add more curcuits. 

What I'd really like is a 25K watt diesel with auto start and transfer the entire house.
25K = Might even have enough power for my nearest neighbor.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ice storm photos.*

Thank you for the remarkable photos!
Does anyone have the number of deaths that this storm has caused and the one of 1998?
Are fuel cells of any value in an ice storm?
I think that I would go with the diesel generator.
I have a 25K gas generator .
Stay warm.
Ernie


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, thank you for the photos. Some of us that have experienced an ice storm like this, remember it as a signature event in our lives. The 'Ice Storm' of March 4-5, of 1976 in Wisconsin, was a major event that is still 'remembered' and talked about in interviews and newspapers. Joni Mitchell; folk singer, 1960's. hejira,.. album cover.

Sorry for all those that have experienced hardship because of the recent storms.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Oldbee said:


> Sorry for all those that have experienced hardship because of the recent storms.


Funny you should bring it up, Oldbee. I came on here to relax and think about something else for awhile but my mother, wife, and two kids are stuck in the desert in southern CA in a snow storm as we speak. They were going to a doctors appointment at UCLA for my wifes nueropathy and had to take the long route as the Grapevine (our connection to LA) was closed. They got out in the desert and got stuck on the highway in a snowstorm. I got a call from a local that had pulled them out and got them headed back towards town. He said when he saw the mini-van that he knew a family was in trouble. God Bless Him.
It's pretty rare that we get that kind of storm here but it's dangerous when people start to think they are immune to nature.
I get the last laugh becuase she called me at work when they left and I told her to stay home or at least take my big truck.... Maybe next time she'll listen.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

What I'd really like is a 25K watt diesel with auto start and transfer the entire house.
25K = Might even have enough power for my nearest neighbor

A friend of mine has a propane generator and got up that morning drank a cup of coffee and saw the storm on tv before realizing that he had infact been out of power all night:lookout:


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

That's what I need! Gotta drag my gas generator out of the barn through the snow drifts and run power cords through basement windows. I notice!!!

Often wished I had a wind turbine and battery bank, but I wonder how those hold up to an ice storm? I can see a lot of potential imbalance issues.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

"run power cords through basement windows."

Yes, that's is the safest way to do it. *Keep that generator outside!!*
Just about everyday since the storm WMUR channel 9 news
has reported that some one thought that running the generator inside the basement was a good idea. Some of them aren't around today. I really don't understand why they do it.
It's blasted on the TV and radio - 24X7 and still we hear stories. They put stickers on the units too! 

And then there are the ones that start the woodstove with gasoline.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The Honey House said:


> some one thought that running the generator inside the basement was a good idea.
> And then there are the ones that start the woodstove with gasoline.


Natural selection at work....


----------

